# RPG Tier List



## GearsUp (Dec 28, 2014)

Let's do something different. Instead of Top 10 or 20 or 100 RPG list, let's organize them into tiers and try to get a definitive agreement as to what great RPGS belong in each tier, from best to above average. I only started off with my limited opinion- feel free to add/change any game on the list to wherever you want it to be, but if we take turns and edit off of each other, it'll be easier to eventually reach a consensus.

Also, I'm not trying to list every freaking RPG on the map. No one's got time for that shit. If something's not on a list, I didn't consider it or didn't know where to put it.

And one last thing: please, no shitty RPGs or anything under Tier 4. Great RPGs only, thanks.

Tier 1 (Masterpiece)
Chrono Trigger, FFVI, FFVII, KOTOR, Skyrim, Pokemon G/S

Tier 2 (Sublime)
Secret of Mana/SD3, Earthbound, Pokemon R/B, FF9, Persona 4, FF Tactics, Super Mario RPG, Baldur's Gate II, Diablo II

Tier 3 (Exceptional)
Breath of Fire III, Mass Effect 2, Oblivion, Pokemon B/W,  Phantasy Star II, Monster Hunter 3, Ultima/Wasteland, Kingdom Hearts, FFIV/X/I, Suikoden II, Fallout 3, Tales of Symphonia, Diablo, Dragon Quest VIII

Tier 4 (Great)
Fable, Fire Emblem, Pokemon R/S, Pokemon D/P, Morrowind, Secret of Evermore, Chrono Cross, Dark Souls, Dragon's Dogma, Suikoden II, Fire Emblem, KOTOR 2, TWEWY, Xenoblade Chronicles, Suikoden III, Jade Empire, Golden Sun, Kingdom Hearts II, Valkyria Chronicles, 

-- 
ランス


----------



## martryn (Dec 28, 2014)

Every time I make a board game thread, they move the entire thread to the Arcade, so I'm going to respond:

Pathfinder
DnD 3.5
DnD Next
DnD 3rd Edition
MERP
Star Wars: The Roleplaying Game
Savage Worlds
DnD 4th Edition
World of Darkness
Dresden Files
AD&D 2nd Edition


----------



## Risyth (Dec 28, 2014)

*I'd switch G/S and R/B, which had more impact. I don't know many other RPGs, though. *


----------



## GearsUp (Dec 28, 2014)

martryn said:


> Every time I make a board game thread, they move the entire thread to the Arcade, so I'm going to respond:
> 
> Pathfinder
> DnD 3.5
> ...



Those arent rpgs gtfo, fool


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 28, 2014)

Jade empire and Golden sun are both vaatly superior to skyrim

So is morrowwind.

Also Shenmue needs a spot on the list


----------



## Naruto (Dec 28, 2014)

> And one last thing: please, no shitty RPGs or anything under Tier 4. *Great RPGs only, thanks.*



"Great RPGs"

>Jade Empire
>Pokemon B/W
>FFX
>Fable

This is why you don't tell people not to post based on subjective criteria. Or, if you do, prepare to have your own tastes scrutinized.

Four imaginary tiers of excellence and you couldn't fit Planescape: Torment in any of them?


----------



## GearsUp (Dec 28, 2014)

Hey those games were great

Like I said, add and switch whatever you feel is appropriate. Im not going to argue every opinion

Just as long as the game isn't average and in no way backed by a fanbase or landmark-setting

But a consensus is the point of this thread. Just don't expect me to do all the updating myself- i said I wouldn't. 


Shit can't believe i forhot shenmue.......w/e dreamcast sucked lul


----------



## teddy (Dec 28, 2014)

GearsUp said:


> Let's do something different. Instead of Top 10 or 20 or 100 RPG list, let's organize them into tiers and try to get a definitive agreement as to what great RPGS belong in each tier, from best to above average. I only started off with my limited opinion- feel free to add/change any game on the list to wherever you want it to be, but if we take turns and edit off of each other, it'll be easier to eventually reach a consensus.
> 
> Also, I'm not trying to list every freaking RPG on the map. No one's got time for that shit. If something's not on a list, I didn't consider it or didn't know where to put it.
> 
> ...



>scans list

where's planescape: tor-



Naruto said:


> Four imaginary tiers of excellence and you couldn't fit Planescape: Torment in any of them?


----------



## Xiammes (Dec 29, 2014)

>Pokemon G/S
>Masterpiece

el oh fucking el


----------



## GearsUp (Dec 29, 2014)

I shoulda figured you lot would've been to slow to get the part where i said "it's just my limited opinion" and "feel free to make your own changes based on what you think"

then again I guess it's easier to subjectively talk shit about games you don't like than actually offer your own opinions.


----------



## Seliph (Dec 29, 2014)

Shin Megami Tensei Nocturne is a masterpiece.


----------



## Naruto (Dec 29, 2014)

GearsUp said:


> I shoulda figured you lot would've been to slow to get the part where i said "it's just my limited opinion" and "feel free to make your own changes based on what you think"
> 
> then again I guess it's easier to subjectively talk shit about games you don't like than actually offer your own opinions.



People are picking your list apart rather than contributing because you chose a convoluted method to bring about a silly idea and stipulated a requirement that can't be policed.

There is no "definitive" community list. If you try to make one, all you're going to get is either a very inclusive list (which tells you nothing) or a very exclusive list (which snubs out niche or otherwise polarizing titles, leaving you with a list of names everyone already knows about).

Anyway...

After eyeballing your list I would happily recommend a number of RPGs I don't see up there and you can do with that information what you will:


Planescape: Torment
Neverwinter Nights 2: Mask of the Betrayer
The Witcher
The Witcher 2
Arcanum
Vampire Redemption
Vampire Bloodlines
Valkyrie Profile
Radiant Historia
Shin Megami Tensei: Nocturne
Disgaea

...these are off the top of my head.

From the ones you actually picked I see you've omitted some entries in the series that are just as good if not better than the ones mentioned, such as Daggerfall, Fallout 2, Baldur's Gate 1 (not as good as 2, but still very solid) and Throne of Bhaal. I also liked Breath of Fire 4 more than 3 so if 3 made this list I don't see why 4 wouldn't (but then again for me, neither would have). I also thought FF12 was better than 8,9 or 10, and I don't see it here. And I definitely think FF3 was better than FF1, and I also can't see it on the list. Mass Effect 2 made it but not 1? Heck, even 3 with its shitty ending is still extremely good.

I've also noticed you included Dark Souls. Not sure if I would truly call that an RPG in the traditional sense of the word (though it surely borrows a lot of RPG elements), but if we're stretching it that far then I see no reason not to include several Zelda games as well (ALttP, OoT, WW, etc). But then I'm going to have to start dipping too much into other games that borrow RPG elements, like Deus Ex and System Shock 2.

If you like Ultima, which I also see on the list, you should try Arx Fatalis. If you like Final Fantasy Tactics you should try Tactics Ogre and Tactics A2. If you like Kingdom Hearts, Birth By Sleep is arguably the best one in the series. If you like Diablo, you should try the Divinity games. If you liked Baldur's Gate you should try Icewind Dale, Neverwinter Nights and maybe even Temple of Elemental Evil. I can go on, but I don't want to run the risk of recommending something you wouldn't deem "great"


----------



## Patchouli (Dec 29, 2014)

Naruto said:


> Planescape: Torment
> Neverwinter Nights 2: Mask of the Betrayer
> The Witcher
> The Witcher 2
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]pFnZrn6OpeY[/YOUTUBE]




Yes to all the above.

Especially Planscape: Torment, The Witcher 1 and 2, and SMT Nocturne.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Dec 29, 2014)

Oh, man, I wouldn't even know where to begin with this...

I'll just list some random RPGs that I like that I didn't see anyone else mention yet.

Lufia 2: Rise of the Sinistrals
Sweet Home
Metroidvania games (most of them, anyway, if they count, like Symphony of the Night)
Paper Mario, Paper Mario: TTYD
and...

I'm rather sad that the only Tales of game the TC has on their tier list is Symphonia.  Every home console installment in the series save for Legendia and MAYBE Abyss has better gameplay.  Abyss has stronger themes and its setting is interesting, Vesperia is incredibly polished and likeable in every regard and more or less perfected the Symphonia-style combat, Graces F's system took combat in a new direction and did so very well.  Xillia 1-2 hybridized the systems effectively.  All of the games have likeable and well-developed characters and decent stories.  Legendia has an excellent OST. Etc, etc...  Should also mention Rebirth, the PSP and Vita remakes of other games, the PS2 Destiny games, etc... The series is very solid.


----------



## Weapon (Dec 29, 2014)

Hard to make a tier listing since there's so many, including a lot of carbon-copy trash. I think the only games that warrant for a top-tier position would be Chrono Trigger and Final Fantasy IV.

I would then put games like Ultima IV, Baldurs Gate II, Fire Emblem 7, Planescape:Torment, Final Fantasy VI and BoF III underneath them equally.

After that, you would have to make a lot of tiers to separate good, alright, playable, mediocre and trash titles if we're talking actually quality and originality and not popularity. 

-

Come on OP, was Fire Emblem really put in Tier 4 compared to those games above it.

"Masterpiece"
Skyrim, KoTOR, Pokemon S/G, FINAL FANTASY 7? :rofl

Please tell me you haven't played a lot.


----------



## Rios (Dec 29, 2014)

I consider Skyrim an excellent sandbox and a heaven for modders but overall a mediocre RPG.

As far as Eastern RPGs go......I try to stay as far away as possible from the cute.


----------



## shit (Dec 29, 2014)

ff7, ff6, earthbound, suikoden 1 and 2, mother 3, ff tactics, breath of fire 2

everything else is one and done tier


----------



## ~Avant~ (Dec 29, 2014)

I'd put Tales of the Abyss above Symphonia. Xillia is in the same tier as Symphonia though.


----------



## GearsUp (Dec 30, 2014)

... .  .


----------



## Extravlad (Dec 30, 2014)

This Star Wars bias is disgusting.
Golden Sun and Suikoden (1 and 2) are much better games than KOTOR (1 and 2).


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 30, 2014)

Did anyone stop to think that the reason why some great games are not on other people's list is because some people haven't played those said games? What's the point of listing "how does so and so not make your list", when there is a high chance that person did not even play it ?



Weapon said:


> Hard to make a tier listing since there's so many, including a lot of carbon-copy trash. I think the only games that warrant for a top-tier position would be Chrono Trigger and Final Fantasy IV.
> 
> I would then put games like Ultima IV, Baldurs Gate II, Fire Emblem 7, Planescape:Torment, Final Fantasy VI and BoF III underneath them equally.
> 
> ...




Honestly, other than Pokemon - having games like FF6, Skyrim, Kotor and FF7 is hardly any different than FF4 and Chrono Trigger (which are not really all that unique gameplay wise or story wise for that matter, and those are pretty canon choices, albeit fantastic games).

I find your second tier to be more connoisseur-ishwith some exceptions of course.


----------



## scerpers (Dec 30, 2014)

holy shit what an awful thread


----------



## Draffut (Dec 31, 2014)

Extravlad said:


> This Star Wars bias is disgusting.
> Golden Sun and Suikoden (1 and 2) are much better games than KOTOR (1 and 2).



KOTOR 1 is one of the best western RPG's out there.  Not a star wars bias at all.  There's lots of average SW games that are not mentioned, which they would be if there was this bias.

if anything, I see a JRPG bias in your response, cause thats all you brought up as "better" games.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 31, 2014)

My lord alot of ya were awful on here. The reasons ya came up with to bash GearsUp is so full of shit that it hurts my soul. Don't bitch. make your own damn lists, and stop being a bunch of tight ass haters.

With that said my list.


*God Tier-RPGs that made major impacts/best selling/beloved/etc*
FFVII
Chrono Trigger
Pokemon Red/Blue
Fallout 3
WoW
Kingdom Hearts

*Top Tier-*
KOTOR
FF VI
FFIX
FFX
FFIV
Disagaea
FFT
Pokemon Gold/Silver
Bravely Default(I have not finnished this game so if I see spoilers fuck you and may your life be filled with shit)

and I do not feal like posting the rest because it is late and I can not think of them at this moment so fuck you.




 and if you are not down with that I got to words for ya!


----------



## Extravlad (Dec 31, 2014)

> if anything, I see a JRPG bias in your response, cause thats all you brought up as "better" games.


As if I gave a fuck about where do the games come from.
Kotor 1 is not one of the best rpg of all time, you gets bored pretty easily, the story is not even that great to begin with, it lacks difficulty and there's almost nothing to do outside of the main story.
Kotor 1 also started the disgusting Revan wank.

There are very good western rpgs, Kotor isn't just one of them, it's liked because it's about Star wars the game itself isn't that great at all.


----------



## Draffut (Dec 31, 2014)

Extravlad said:


> As if I gave a fuck about where do the games come from.



It's not about where they come from, it's the style of game.  You clearly have a bias.



> Kotor 1 is not one of the best rpg of all time, you gets bored pretty easily, the story is not even that great to begin with, it lacks difficulty and there's almost nothing to do outside of the main story.
> Kotor 1 also started the disgusting Revan wank.



Story is no worse than say Golden Sun, or the other mystery WRPG's you refuse to actually name.  Golden Sun is also a very easy game that you can become bored very easily.

It has a ton of side quests like all older Bioware games, so I don't know what that is about.

Revan wank is a side effect of the game's greatness.  If we are discounting games because they have an annoying community, we have to eliminate almost every popular JRPG out there.



> There are very good western rpgs, Kotor isn't just one of them, it's liked because it's about Star wars the game itself isn't that great at all.



There are lots of shitty Star Wars games that are not mentioned.  SWtor is a good example.  If it was just a bias, there would be lots more Star Wars game mentioned.


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 31, 2014)

Yeah...Golden Sun better than KOTOR? Golden Sun is the prime example of a highly rated game that is really just generic and super safe. KOTOR isn't the most ambitious WRPG, but it does a lot more than Golden Sun.

I have no strong opinion about whether someone thinks KOTOR is a great RPG or not (I think it was really good personally), but I certainly am going to bandwagon on the Golden Sun is nothing special gig, if it had come out on another console other than GBA I highly doubt anyone would give it much thought.


----------



## GearsUp (Dec 31, 2014)

Scerpers said:


> holy shit what an awful thread



Almost as awful as your name and set :ho

G/S is generally considered the best pair of the series that really made the meta and introduced the most features. And hate if you want but Pokemon's factually the most popular RPG series of all time and the 2nd best-selling series of all time. 

I don't play Pokemon but I made my list as objectively as I could, looking through multiple polls and discussions etc. If you disagree fine, but like others said "lolpokemon?" and "lolstarwarsshittythread"are garbage reasons. 

I mean really? Is there some kind of nerdom hierarchy I wasn't aware of? Gimme a fuggin break kid.


----------



## bbq sauce (Dec 31, 2014)

Earthbound should be in the highest tier imo but I'm bias for that game.


----------



## Xcoyote (Dec 31, 2014)

Planescape: Torment and Baldur's Gate 2 should be Tier 1,the pokemon franchise peaked in Gen 3,G/S should be replaced with R/S/E imo.
And POE>Diablo 2.


----------



## DeathScream (Jan 1, 2015)

KOTOR, Fallout, TES non skyrim, NWM, BG, Wasteland, Shadowrun and Planescape >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Abyss of Hell >>>>>>>>> any jrpg post 2005 and FF7


----------



## Xiammes (Jan 1, 2015)

> G/S is generally considered the best pair of the series that really made the meta and introduced the most features. And hate if you want but Pokemon's factually the most popular RPG series of all time and the 2nd best-selling series of all time.



G/S is generally oncsidered the best pair by people who have their nostalgia goggles on too tight.

>Johto is short and boring
>Due to Johto being short, you have the easiest elite 4 in any pokemon game
>gen 2 pokemon are scarce in Johto
>only four gen 2 pokemon are used by the gym leaders in the Johto region
>most gen 2 pokemon are prevolutions or evolutions of gen 1 pokemon
>reused team rocket
>Kanto is half of what it used to be
>no safari zone


Gen 2 sucked ass.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jan 2, 2015)

gen 2 gave us TYRANNITAR THO


----------



## peachybanchou (Jan 4, 2015)

One of the reasons Golden Sun is generally rated as high as it is is due to its awesome soundtrack, which was better than most other GBA games.
Also because it _is_ pretty awesome, though not the best.


----------

